# How long did you have to wait for a natural m/c?



## paisley (Jul 2, 2004)

And better yet, what did you do to keep yourself from losing it while you were waiting? I am 8 weeks today and started spotting last Wed. I had a blood hCG test run Thursday and it came back at 600. I cramped and bled red for a little bit (similar in amount to a light period) that night and have been just barely spotting since - sometimes red, sometimes pink or brown but always there.

This is my first m/c and I don't know anyone IRL who didn't have a d&c. From the stories I read in the very helpful 'What do you see' thread, it seems like there should be something more still to come. I am afraid to leave the house for fear I'll start gushing at the grocery store, and we were supposed to travel all over SoCal for Thanksgiving but now I am seriously considering cancelling it all.

The waiting is killing me. I just want to get on with the process so I can move into processing what's happening. Any advice or commiseration appreciated.


----------



## savannah smiles (May 4, 2004)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I had a natural m/c back in March and here's how things shook out:
~ at 7wks, started spotting brown that turned to pink on Thursday
~ on Saturday I went to the ER and an u/s showed a 6 wk fetus with a h/b and who looked otherwise healthy
~ Sunday evening I passed a small clot and figured it was the beginning of the m/c. My abdomen felt warm and overnight I started bleeding pretty heavily.
~ Monday morning I passed 2 huge clumps of clots and tissue
~ Lighter bleeding continued the next couple of days and then on Wednesday I passed the baby

So for me it was pretty quick and (painwise) easy. I know some women who have to wait much longer for their bodies to start the process.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

With my first m/c the baby's growth was 8-9 weeks and I m/c at 15weeks6days. I had such heavy bleeding I ended up w/ a d&c. With the second I chose to have a d&c the day after we found no heartbeat. I could/didnt want to wait I needed it to be done. Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Twilight (Jun 9, 2005)

With me it was...
7 wks 1 day: started spotting brown
7 wks 4 days: went to the OB, got an ultrasound, diagnosed with blighted ovum that measured around 5 weeks.
8 wks 1 day: spotting turned pink
8 wks 3 days: spotting turned into period-like bleeding
8 wks 5 days: started passing the first clots. these came with gushes of blood that would just about soak a whole pad. I spent about 3 hours on or very near the toilet that night, and the last hour was pretty painful.
8 wks 6 days: nothing happened in the morning, but in the afternoon I had another 5-6 hour spell of having to be near the toilet, passing blood, clots, and tissue. No real pain, just pressure and a lot of mess.
9 wks: Spent 4 hours in the morning running to the toilet, passing more blood and clots. I had quite a bit of pressure still and knew I hadn't yet passed the sac. By evening I got brave enough to go to school and take a Geology test for 2 hours.
9 wks 1 day: Went to the OB prepared to ask for a D&C because this was taking so long, and she was able to manually fish out the sac without having to do the D&C. It was ready to come out anyway, I just hadn't dilated quite enough to pass it.

So it has now been 11 days since I passed the sac and I am still spotting a tiny bit of brown. I hope I'm almost done with the spotting... I think I am. It has been gradually diminishing over time.

I don't know what you should do about Thanksgiving weekend.







I did have one episode of gushing at the grocery store, and it was unnerving but all I did was soak a pad... the mess was contained, so I was glad. I would feel OK about leaving the house to run short errands if you know you can get home quickly... but traveling around will be hard. I don't know what I'd do.

And Paisley I am so sorry you need to go through this.







I remember you from the TTC board. I'm sorry it turned out this way for you too.







big hugs coming your way... I hope the wait isn't long and you find some closure quickly.


----------



## Naughty Dingo (May 23, 2004)

I had very light spotting (only on the TP) for a week, then had the MC. I passed the placent and baby a day and a half after that. It was at 10 1/2 weeks for me.

It was hard to wait. I did a lot of yoga.

I am sorry you are going through this. Much love and peace to you









ND


----------



## babybugmama (Apr 7, 2003)

I was at 9 1/2 weeks. It was much more contained than Twilights mc. I was uncomfortable, but not in huge pain. I bled a lot, but nowhere near as much as some.

The waiting is extremely difficult. As difficult easily as the mc.







I also used physcial activity to help me cope. I also leaned on my husband a lot and talked to him a lot about what was happening.


----------



## davmon (Jun 21, 2003)

it's an awful thing you're going through, be gentle with yourself ...

I began bleeding at 10w6d though an ultrasound indicated the baby had stopped growing at about 9w. I actually passed/birthed the placenta the next day at 11w.

This was last Sunday and I have pretty much stopped bleeding - which from what I understand is pretty quick.

I had debated on a d&c but it all happened so quick there was no need. I will say that actually seeing the placenta (I could make out the baby's shape







) was very theraputic - it really validated my pg. I showed the placenta to my ds (he's 3) and it seemed to help his as well. We then cremated the baby and will bury the ashes in a yet to be bought plant (we're big plant people).

Of course, as I said I didn't have to wait long for the actual m/c - who knows what I would have done if, say, I still hadn't passed the baby as of today.

Good luck with whatever you decide and as I said try your best to be very gentle and kind to yourself now.

Mona


----------



## paisley (Jul 2, 2004)

Thank you all so much for sharing your stories. While I am sad that any of us have had to go through this, it really is comforting to me to know that I am not alone and to have you all help guide me through this.









I am still waiting, waiting. I'm trying to focus on the fact that my body realized something was wrong and started taking the necessary steps to end this pregnancy. I am trying to put all my trust in my body to do what is right when the time is right. It's hard because I am not a super patient person







and I really wish I could know exactly when this will happen. But alas, it is not up to me...

We've decided to go ahead with our annual grand tour of CA for Thanksgiving. I told a few people what it going on and asked them not to tell the rest. Hopefully nothing major will happen while I'm away from home but if it does at least I will be surrounded by some of the people who love me most. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## mimi_n_tre (Jun 15, 2005)

Oh Jen,
Once again I want to say how sorry I am that this happened to you. I was on the July board with you, and you were one of the mommas that truly belonged there.

With my miscarriage, I think it might have just been a blighted ovum. Not sure. I started bleeding on the day I was to have my appointment, where they couldn't find anything I guess. The staff wanted me to wait until Monday to find out if I was miscarrying, and it was Friday. My miscarriage was just a normal period for me. I didn't really notice anything different from a normal period, just the fact that I had a positive pregnancy test that would no longer be pregnant.

Much love to you,
Mary


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I only waited a couple of days for my m/c. My body is alway super efficient at these sort of things.

Stay hydrated. Cry and lay about if you can.

Hugs to you. I did not need a D&C, hope you won't either.


----------



## Mom2baldie (Oct 29, 2002)

I had to wait 3.5 weeks after my baby died to miscarry. I don't remember the actual "timeline" but I do recall that several days before "it" happened I began spotting. Everyday there was a bit more blood until the miscarriage.

I experienced labor-like contractions/cramps that came every few minutes before the true bleeding started. I did end up with an "emergency" D&C after hemmorhaging/passing out several times at home and being taken to the hospital in an ambulance. I don't think that is very common though and I don't deal well with blood loss apparently (I have hemmorhaged, fainted, "needed" pitocin at all my childrens births.) I was told the farther along you are in the pregnancy the more likely there will be a complication, but I don't know if that is true or not...

When I was waiting to miscarry I tried to "enjoy" the last bit of time I had with my baby. I felt comfort knowing that she was still with me for the time being, although I was very nervous about the miscarriage and what/how it would happen.

In the end, we had a silver box engraved with her name and the date. She was placed in that and buried in our flower garden.

I am sorry you are having to go through this, it is so hard. Big hugs and blessings.

with love,


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Jen,








I have been thinking of you. I am glad to see you have posted over here.








I was never able to pass naturally....I had to have a d&e at 19-20 weeks. I did wait about 3 weeks with nothing happening. Then I finally opted for the d&e...

Giving you all the supprt you need right now....be gentle with yourself...


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

Hugs to you mama, I am so sorry.

I have had three miscarriages. The first were around 4-5 weeks. I barely knew i was pregnant. With the first I hardly bled, just passed tissue and spotted. The second was like a period with lots of clots. The third was at 8 weeks 6 days. I started light bleeding, then within a few hours I had clots. Went to the er and was kinda heavy bleeding. When I stood up to go get my u/s I passed a clot on the floor. The u/s showed no baby. When I came back to my room (they wouldn't let dh go with me) I found out the clot that fell on the floor was my baby. Dh picked it up. It was very very hard for him. He showed the nurse who showed the dr. I wish we had asked for it back so we could have buried our baby.

I hope things go quickly for you.


----------

